# Kanaren,Tipps für das Spinnangeln vom Ufer



## Kawa-C (28. Mai 2016)

Hi,
ich fliege kommende Woche nach Lanzarote und habe mich entschlossen die Spinnrute einzupacken um es vom Ufer auf die Räuber zu versuchen. Da es für mich das erste mal Meeresangeln ist hoffe ich von euch noch ein paar Tipps über geeignete Kunstköder und Fangplätze zu erhalten, bzw. auch was man sonst noch so beachten sollte.

Gruß

Kawa-C


----------



## Köfi83 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kanaren,Tipps für das Spinnangeln vom Ufer*

HI,

da ich kürzlich ähnlich beraten wurde, möchte ich dir diese Infos mitgeben.
Ich würde felsige küstenabschnitte aufsuchen. Und auch Bereiche wo es tief ist.
Ich fische fast alles was der Wobblerkasten her gibt, überwiegend flachlaufenden und Topwater Wobbler.
Zusätzlich Fische ich Metaljigs von 17-60gr. Leider war ich noch nicht wirklich erfolgreich, bin aktuell auf Rhodos.

Berichte Burgenland wir es war, auf Lanzarote solltest du mehr Erfolg haben.

Köfi


----------



## Marco74 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kanaren,Tipps für das Spinnangeln vom Ufer*

Wo bist du denn auf Lanzarote?
Ich war zwei Mal in Playa Blanca.
Folgende Fische kannst du (mit etwas Glück) erwarten:
- Sierra (atlantischer Bonito)
- Bluefish
- Barracuda
- Wolfsbarsch
- kleine Jacks
und natürlich die nervigen Eidechsenfische
Benutze Wobbler, die Speed vertragen können und sich auch twitchen lassen. Größe 10-15 cm (auch die etwas größeren). Kleine Jigs können auch der Bringer sein. Erwarte nicht zu viel von den Oberflächenködern, dafür wird der Atlantik zu kalt sein. Highlight in diesem Jahr im März war mein erster Sierra vom Ufer (gut 60cm), der meine Rolle wirklich zum kreischen gebracht hat. 
Die Rute sollte ein realistisches Wg von 10 bis 30g haben.
Meine Köderempfehlung sind Rapala Max Rap (bis 17cm), Duo Tide Minnow und Sea Spin Buginu 140. Grader letzerer hat mir meinen Sierra gebracht (mittelschnell getwitcht) und einen Barracuda vom Boot.
Ich habe mit Pepe eine Bootstour gemacht (einfach mal googlen). Ist ein Mix aus einfachem Trolling und Naturköderangeln. Währen der Naturköderangelei habe ich mit meiner Spinnrute geworfen.
Das sollte erst einmal reichen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kanaren,Tipps für das Spinnangeln vom Ufer*

Wer hat sich das eigentlich ausgedacht
Sierra auf Kanaren = Bonito
Sierra in Italien = Bluefish 

Schreck nicht vor großen Ködern zurück


----------



## Kawa-C (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kanaren,Tipps für das Spinnangeln vom Ufer*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten,
unser Hotel ist in Costa Teguise. Auf Google Maps hab ich schon mal geschaut, es sieht ja bereits vor Ort nicht schlecht aus.
Wir haben auch nen Mietwagen um die Insel zu erkunden. Mal sehen wie oft ich überhaupt zum Angeln komme.
Nochmal die Frage zum Stahlvorfach, habe mehrfach in verschiedenen Foren von Anglern welche bereits mehrere Barracudas und Bluefische gefangen haben gelesen, dass es mit 0,50er Fluorocarbon keinerlei Probleme gegeben hätte und es die bessere Lösung sei.

Gruß

Kawa-C


----------



## rhinefisher (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kanaren,Tipps für das Spinnangeln vom Ufer*

Vergiss es - 50er Mono langt bestenfalls für Babys der genannten Arten.. .
Ein ordentlicher Blue zerlegt auch 70er in Sekunden.. .
Petri


----------



## Marco74 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kanaren,Tipps für das Spinnangeln vom Ufer*

Für das Kunstköderangeln rate ich dringend vom Stahlvorfach ab!
Sierras sind sehr schnurscheu und auch beim schleppen mit Wobblern wird kein Stahl vorgeschaltet.
Ich habe nur zwei Blues am Band gehabt und bei (mit Glück?) landen können.

50er FC und gut ist. Bei kleineren Wobblern eher 40er FC.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kanaren,Tipps für das Spinnangeln vom Ufer*

Mir kauen die Blues auch immer schön den Stahl auf, ABER das beim Naturköderangeln und ich hab noch keinen deshalb verloren. 

Leute die einfachsten Methoden um Köderverlust zu verhindern sind folgende:
-Stahlvorfach nehmen und somit verhindern dass überhaupt einer anbeißt
- einfach einen langen Köder nehmen. Der Fisch schluckt keinen 20cm Köder bis hinten zum A*sch durch. Beißen tun sie trotzdem. Die bei uns üblichen Köder für Blues haben oft längen um 20cm. Wenn ihr wüsstet, was die alles fressen, dann ist so ein Köder nur Frühstück!


----------



## glavoc (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kanaren,Tipps für das Spinnangeln vom Ufer*

Selbst kenne ich Blues noch nicht, ausser in yt-videos^^. Diejenigen, die sich damit befassen müssen meinen aber, dass hin und wieder der Popper "überbissen" werden kann/könnte (u.U. weil auf den Kopf attakiert wird). Eben jene nehmen dann ein sehr kurzes (ca. 5cm) 0,6-0,7 Vorfach, welches "eingeknüpft" wird. Andere empfehlen Stahl (ebenso kurz) - ich würde auf den Stahl beim Spinnen eher verzichten wollen. 
Überhaupt verflechten wäre eventl. auch ne Lösung... 
Was Dario meint mit großen Ködern, gibbet glaube ich hier in einem schönen yt Film erklärt: Lean back & enjoy!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVD06Z7cGl8
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kanaren,Tipps für das Spinnangeln vom Ufer*

Ja genau: der Jack Fin Stylo, Espetron und Don Belone von Lurenzo

Versuch erstmal einen dranzubekommen. Das ist ja auch nicht so easy.


----------



## Kawa-C (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kanaren,Tipps für das Spinnangeln vom Ufer*

Danke Leute,
Bin dann erst mal weg!

Bis Später!


----------



## Marco74 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kanaren,Tipps für das Spinnangeln vom Ufer*

Und... was ging?


----------



## JahBal (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kanaren,Tipps für das Spinnangeln vom Ufer*

Habe grade einen längeren Bericht zum Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote geschrieben vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317355

Es ist aufjedenfall super zum Angeln da einfach ausprobieren und mit etwas Vorbereitung und Glück kannst du da echte Traumfische fangen. 

Viel Spass uns Petri


----------



## Kawa-C (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kanaren,Tipps für das Spinnangeln vom Ufer*

Melde mich zurück,
hab es nachdem ich mir den Angelschein organisiert hatte fünf mal für ca. zwei Stunden zum Angeln geschafft.
Mein erster Versuch in Arrietta am Abend bei Niedrigwasser blieb leider ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt. Beim zweiten Versuch in Puerto del Carmen an einem steinigen Bereich gleich neben einem Badestrand brachte eine Attacke auf meinen an der Oberfläche geführten Köder und einen Nachläufer der Kurz vorm Ufer abdrehte. Ein vorbeikommender Urlauber erzählte auch davon, dass am Vortag an dieser Stelle ein Einheimischer einen Tunfisch mit Wobbler gefangen hätte.
Für den dritten Versuch bin ich dann nach Orzola gefahren um an der Hafenausfahrt zu angeln. Da es dort gleich am Ufer etwas tiefer ist hatte ich die Hoffnung nun endlich Erfolg zu haben. Es wehte jedoch so ein starker auflandiger Wind das ich mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Kunstködern keine vernünftige Wurfweite erzielen konnte. Ergebnis null Kontakte und damit wiedermal Schneider. Beim vierten Versuch  wieder am Strand von Puerto del Carmen hat es dann endlich gezappelt an der Rute. Als ich nach ausgiebigem baden mit der Familie nochmal zu dem steinigen Bereich an dem ich es schon mal mit angeln versucht hatte gelaufen bin und unweit vom Ufer teils zwischen den Ufernahen Steinen größere silbrige Flanken aufblitzen sah mußte ich es nochmals versuchen, habe die Angel aus dem Auto geholt und bei auflaufendem Wasser dann doch noch meinen ersten Meeresfisch gefangen. Witzigerweise war es genau der Fisch den ich beim Kunstköderangeln in Oberflächennähe nicht wirklich erwartet hätte und der alles andere als einer meiner Zielfische war, ein Petermännchen|bigeyes. Am Abend dieses letzten Tages vor der der Abreise habe ich es dann nochmal in der Nähe unseres Hotels an einer tieferen Stelle probiert und hatte noch eine Attacke und einen Nachläufer.
Der Köder auf den sämtliche Kontakte erfolgten war ein "More-silda" 18gr. in Farbe Weiß Grün.

Fazit: Es hat mich gepackt, ich will auf jeden Fall mehr Meeresangeln in dieser Region.

@JahBal super Bericht und dickes Petri !

Gruß
Kawa-C


----------

